# DIY Scrape Dripper



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone made their own scrape dripper??? I am tired of buying them for other people and am sure someone has an easy way to make them?! PLEASE include instructions and a material list, pic's would be nice too  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peepless78 (Aug 26, 2010)

if you can get ahold of a i.v bag like the ones used at hospitals,they work awsome. just make sure to get one that still has the salin solution in it .you dont want a used one. just cut down the tube to the size you want and it has the regulator to adjust the flow. i made a camo bag for mine and it seems to work just as good or better than the store bought


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I do not have access to I.V bags, any other suggestions?? Thanks anyway!!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Great idea. Might just have to do some tinkering and try to make one. If it works I will post up here for you


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Easiest one I have ever heard of was a 20oz bottle with a pin hole in the lid. Tip upside down and it just drips. I am sure there are others that are better, but none cheaper and if somebody wants to walk off with it..... Oh well. It's only worth about .05


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's the directions: Scent Dripper Instructions. You should be able to get in there as a guest - if not, let me know.

One major change, though, as described further down in the thread - use glass bottles, not plastic.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont get it. Do you attach the tubing to the bottles? or how do you get the scent to flow from the bottle?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The tubing would go through the lid of the bottle and maybe he applied a small amount of epoxy around the tubing to prevent it from being pulled back out of the cap. Hang the bottle upside down and the scent would drip out of the tubing. I believe the warmer it would get outside, the more it would drip. I think the logic behind this is to make the bucks believe that whatever deer is leaving this scent, is visiting this spot more during the day time. This would make the buck check this spot during the day while you are on stand


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I make my own.....here is what you'll need.

1 small empty bottle with a top (I prefer glass bottle like molases bottles)
1 piece of black tubing you can get it in the plumbing section of Menards, Home Depot etc.
1 Piece of small bubble wrap enough to cover your bottle and then some.
2 Tie wraps
Silicone
1 black shoe string 12" long
an old camo shirt or any old camo you have laying around.

Instructions:

Take the top off your bottle and measure the O.D. of the tube and drill a hole in the top one size smaller than the tube for example 7/16" O.D hose you would drill a hole 3/8" of an inch hole in the top of the cap for example.

Stick the tube in there about a 1/4" and apply a thin layer of silicone around the hose and the cap to seal it. 

Wrap the hose in a circle pattern like you see the scrap drippers at the store and use your tie wraps to hold it in position

Then I take about a 12" string and super glue it to the bottle unless you can find a shampoo bottle that has a hook for hanging in the shower. 

Next wrap the bubble wrap (or any insulation really) around the bottle I super glue it and make two complete wraps covering everything except the cap. 

Next take your camo and cut it to fit....I take two piece's of the same dimension and have my wife sew me a little bag....once thats done stick it on you can hold it on with duct tape,sewing it,tie wraps or how ever you want or can do it. 

Once you have that done spray it down with scent killer or what ever and set it out side for a week or so to get rid of any human scent. 

Thats all there is to it find an appropriate spot make your mock scrap and put your scent of choice in it and your good to go.

I had all the materials so this didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Been looking to make 1 of these and i was thinking about the tube going into the bottle, what else could be used instead ofusing expoxy to glue the tube in. Then my school days came back to me, what about using 1 of those rubber stoppers with a hole allready in it ? Insert a metal tube and then connect the rubber tube to it. Here's a link to some.. Just a thought.

http://www.rubbermill.com/stopper1hole.html


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

ozzz said:


> I dont get it. Do you attach the tubing to the bottles? or how do you get the scent to flow from the bottle?


Drill hole in cap, use thread around end of tube to keep it from pulling out and then epoxy or silicone in place.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

built one of these and was wondering what scent I should use I have a scrape line that is well used and want to hahg it over one of them


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Kishels scrape kit....interdigital gland,tarsal gland,pre-orbital gland. You can also use active scrap from HS.


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe a cork from one of my wife's wine bottles will work for a cap. Drill a hole through it just smaller than the tube. 
Another project to try tonight, thanks to AT.


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

OK, I made one last night (used a bady food gar and lid) filled it up with water and tested it. when I fliped it upside down all the water ran out. so I refilled and figured I did not get the lid on tight enough the first time so I got it nice and tight. This time it worked and I put it out this morning to see how much it would dripp. When I came home from work it was all gone. So what have I done wrong?


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

maximus said:


> OK, I made one last night (used a bady food gar and lid) filled it up with water and tested it. when I fliped it upside down all the water ran out. so I refilled and figured I did not get the lid on tight enough the first time so I got it nice and tight. This time it worked and I put it out this morning to see how much it would dripp. When I came home from work it was all gone. So what have I done wrong?


You filled it up? The "regular" (not the Magnums) ones by Wildlife Research are 4 oz capacity and they tell you not to put in more than 1 to 1.25 oz. So, try about a 1/4 capacity fill up. 

happy hunting, dv


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

i made one from a 5 oz bottle and it wont drip i used bubble wrap insulation not packing bubble wrap only put 2oz of water in it any thoughts on why it wont drip


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

Filled it only about a 1/4 full and worked like a charm. Thanks dustyvarmit!


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

donn92 said:


> i made one from a 5 oz bottle and it wont drip i used bubble wrap insulation not packing bubble wrap only put 2oz of water in it any thoughts on why it wont drip


I've never had one that wouldn't drip. Some that chugged and ran out, but none that wouldn't drip.

Sorry, dv


----------



## jp1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is an idea. I have seen plastic honey bottles (shaped like a bear) that have a cone shaped dispenser. Attaching a small rubber hose with the loop would devinitely simulate the Wildlife Researce products. I think I'll make a run to the grocery store tomorrow and try it. Don't know if it will work at all, but I'm willing to try.


----------



## GLSnj (Nov 19, 2010)

Ozzzz, here is how the dripper works, the sun heats the dark cloth, and insulation... which heats the air inside the bottle (glass bottle is better, ever leave a full plastic gas can out in the sun? the air expands during the day, and contracts at night and indents the can. ), when the air is heated it expands pushing the scent through the tube (thats why Maximus' didn't work at first )... the curved tube is similar to the trap under your kitchen sink...
Just my newbie 2 cents... :smile::smile:


----------

